# الاسطوانة الرائعة (( all about pumps )) بروابط جديدة على سيرفر سريع



## eng abdoo (8 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بتوفيق من الله استطعت ان ارفع اسطوانة رائعة عن المضخات وانواعها المختلفة
و فكرة عملها واستخداماتها وغيرها الكثير 

ويوجد أيضا علي الاسطوانة تعليم بالانيماشن لعلم الاحصاء ويوجد أيضا انيماشن لوظيفة القلب وتشريحة وكيفية عمله والقلب يعتير أعظم مضخة علي الاطلاق خلقها الله سبحانة وتعالي فأحسن الخلق 


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


والبرنامج له كلمة سر تدخلها بالضغط علي الزر الاخضر علي يمين الشاشة 
سيظهر لك بعد تثبيت البرنامج حتي تتمتح بكامل الخصائص


Password for ALL ABOUT PUMPS:
MR.PUMP


Password for STATISTICS EXPLAINED:
ANOVA


Password for THE ENGINE OF LIFE:
AORTA


The Login ID for the three shields is:
GEAROGUY


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


أترككم مع الصور التي توضح محتويات وشكل الاسطوانة 























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

الاسطوانة مساحتها قبل الضغط 194 ميجا 

و قمت بضغطها تقسيمها علي أربع ملفات لتسهيل التحميل

كل جزء 59 ميجا ماعدا الاخير 8.5 ميجا

الاسطوانة مرفوعة على سيرفر رائع وهو الميديا فاير


والاسطوانة ليس عليها حقوق للنشر ولتعم الاستفادة

للتحميل


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nh0tymolvj0

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qnqnenzgmtb

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nyyitjvomml

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zznrzt2ihij


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Hydra (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي.


----------



## النجم مصر (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا هندسة


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng abdoo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الذى شرفنى واسعدنى

تشرفت بمروركم


----------



## eng.amr slama (1 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت تقولنا ازاى احملها لانى مش عارف اتعامل مع الموقع دة 
شاكر اليك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you for this big job


----------



## General michanics (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا إلك على هل المجهود بس المساحة كتير كبيرة و اتعذبت لحتى حملتون


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابراهيم 2008 (10 مايو 2010)

تسلم على الاسطوانة المفيدة

وجارى التحميل


----------



## وائل عبده (10 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي.*​


----------



## grinda (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## modyshe (9 يونيو 2010)

1000 _شكـــــــر ياباشمهندس_..محمود الشيمى .......هندسة عين شمس


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## رامزشوقي (10 يونيو 2010)

good


----------



## رجل الصناعة (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي على هذه الاسطوانة


----------



## ahwazy (12 يونيو 2010)

شکرا لک علی هذه المواضیع الجیده


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رامزشوقي (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خير ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## رامزشوقي (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لهذه الاسطوانه الرائعه


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## سلمان 333 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع اولا وشكرا لاستخدامك الميديافاير ثانيا


----------



## ashrafmansour (13 نوفمبر 2011)

the last link is invalid or deleted


----------



## rocky1982 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخر لينك فيه مشكلة*


----------



## rocky1982 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

لو حد عنده اللينك الأخير, يا ريت يعمله شير


----------



## ahmedragab_mcl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mezlyy...umps.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nyktmm...umps.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/awwjt0...umps.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jdimnm...umps.part4.rar

مرفق فى الملفات المضغوطة الباسوردات التى تجعل الاسطوانة مجانية 100%


والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed Nayel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكالله خيرا


----------



## Abu David (17 ديسمبر 2011)

في ميزان حسناتك يا باش مهندس


----------



## hafez yakout (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng amr2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

اللينك الاخير يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة


----------



## nassar77 (17 فبراير 2012)

الجزء الرابع فية مشكلة ارجو اعادة الرفع مرة إخرى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك يا أحمد على الاسطوانه الرائعة
واللى يهمنا فى الاسطوانه موضوع المضخات أما باقى المواضيع الموجودة بها فهى معلومات عامة

وتسهيلا على الاعضاء 
تابعوا معى المعلومات التالية

الاسطوانة كلها من جديد 
على الرابط التالى 
من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

الجزء الرابع فعلا فيه مشكلة 
له : لانه أسمه غير أسماء الاجزاء الثلاثة
الحل : نغير اسمه الملف الرابع 
أزى : نعمل مثلا نسخ لاسم الجزء الاول ونروح للجزء الرابع ونعمل لصق مع تغير رقم 1 برقم 4 
وبعدين نفك الضغط عادى جدا 


ملاحظة لابد ان تكون الاجزاء كلها كالاتى 
PUMPS.part1.rar
PUMPS.part2.rar
PUMPS.part3.rar
PUMPS.part4.rar 

أتمنى ان تكون المعلومة وصلت*​


----------



## سونا صبحى ابراهيم (12 أبريل 2012)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير لكل حرف بهذه الاسطوانة الرائعه


----------



## eng.haytham245 (12 أبريل 2012)

thx alot 4 ur grt effort


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمدعزتمحمد (5 مايو 2012)

الأخ الفاضل - عند تحميل ملف الجزء الرابع ظهرت رسالة مفادها أن الملف تمت إزالته (ربما أزاله االقائمون على لسرفر) - هل تتكرم مشكورا بإعادة تحميله - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_srwt (5 مايو 2012)

الجزء الاخير تالف مش راضى ينزل


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (9 مايو 2012)

اخى العزيز اشكرك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة 
يوجد خطاء فى تحميل اخر ملف اروجو رفعه مره اخرى 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 مايو 2012)

أخى الكريم الجزء الرابع والخامس من الاسطوانة لايمكن تحميلهم فأذا امكن رفعهم مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## maladili (13 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا جداً


----------



## maladili (25 مايو 2012)

وهذا رابط لمن يحتاج الى برنامج للحصول على حسابات حول قدرة المضخة المناسبة لنقل اي سائل الى مسافة معينة باستخدام اي نوع من الأنابيب للتحميل أضغط هنــــــــــــــــا


----------



## aly_zz (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (26 مايو 2012)

لو تكرمت أخى تعيد تحميل الجزء الرابع


----------



## محمد بك وردة (3 يونيو 2012)

اللينك الاخير مش شغال يا هندسة ارجو الافادة
وشكرا


----------



## Amrkiobed (4 يونيو 2012)

*الجزء الرابع لو سمحت*

ارجوا يا بشمهندس تكمل جميلك وترفع الجزء الرابع مرة ثانية لانة غير متاح ضرروي والف شكر


----------



## E.Ali Salim (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي الفاضل على الجهود الكبيرة وياريت تعيد رفع الجزء الرابع لانه محذوف ولم استطيع تنريل البرنامج


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

اكثر من رائع - بارك الله فيك


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

ان امكن اعده تفعيل الجزء الرابع و الف شكر


----------



## عراب الميكانيك (10 يوليو 2012)

تسلم بس الرابط الاخير غير فعال


----------



## belal.eng (23 أغسطس 2012)

thaaanks alot


----------



## بازيين (28 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط الاخير محدوف من الصفحة ارجو منك اعادة تنزيلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود غنيم محمد (28 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط الاخير مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## ameed ade (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*كمّل جميلك*

اخي الكريم .. لقد قمت بمجهود كبير .. ونحن قمنا بتنزيل الأجزاء الثلاثة الأولى ولكن عدم وجود الجزء الرابع يحول دون فك الضغط عن الملفات الأخرى أي أنه بعد تحميل ما يزيد عن 150 ميغا بايت فأنك لن تستفيد من الملف بدون وجود الجزء الرابع لذا نرجو رفع الجزء الرابع (8,5 ميغا بايت) مرة أخرى لكي يكتمل هذا المجهود الرائع .. ولكي تكمل جميلك ...


----------



## islam88 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## nofal (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الهصك (5 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## engtekno (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل الف شكر ولكن الرابط الاخير لايعمل


----------



## خلدون عنتر (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على الجهد بس مااستطعنا نشوف اي شي لان الجزء الرابع مفقود وياريت يتم اصلاحو او تأمينو


----------

